# Cuddles hasn't peed in nearly 24 hours.



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a brief history. In the early hours of Friday morning Cuddles was sick 4 times vommiting up food and liquid. Her breathing rate increased to 38 breaths per minute and she started getting stressed out a little. I phoned the vet twice and they suggested starving Cuddles for 12 hours, which I done. Her breathing is now 21 to 27 breathes per minute and she is no longer stressed as well. She produced diahorrea on Friday as well. On Saturday she ate as normal but only had one very small pee in the morning and produced diahorrea again. She hasn't been for a pee since yesterday morning but seems very playful and alert, more than normal. I am starting to get concerned as it is nearly 24 hours since Cuddles last went for a pee. I have been trying to encourage her to go but she won't go. I have given her 2 cystease tablets yesterday, none yet today. 

What should I do? Is this classed as an out of hours vet emergency?

UPDATE AT 6:50am My bedroom stinks from where Cuddles has been to the toilet. Upon examination of her litter tray she has done the biggest pee ever and a solid smelly poop, no diahorrea. Scare over 

Sorry for worrying, I was scared Cuddles might be having another bout of Cystitis. I can't help worrying when she is unwell especially after what she had been through this year.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear all is well! For future reference, unless the cat is making repeated, unsuccessful attempts at urinating or it's very frequent, painful or bloody then there's usually nothing to worry about.

Furthermore in Cuddle's case if she's had diarrhea then she's not absorbing water which would obviously impact on level of urine produced.

Now-Cuddles must be the most 'worried about' cat on this planet!  While your level of devotion and committment is to be commended, I am concerned sometimes that she may be picking up on your anxieties! Cats do, you know and Cuddles does sound to be a very tough little kitty to me who's receiving some very good veterinary care! Please do try and relax around her a bit more, for your own sake as well-otherwise you'll worry yourself into a frazzle!  .


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Glad to hear all is well! For future reference, unless the cat is making repeated, unsuccessful attempts at urinating or it's very frequent, painful or bloody then there's usually nothing to worry about.
> 
> Furthermore in Cuddle's case if she's had diarrhea then she's not absorbing water which would obviously impact on level of urine produced.
> 
> Now-Cuddles must be the most 'worried about' cat on this planet!  While your level of devotion and committment is to be commended, I am concerned sometimes that she may be picking up on your anxieties! Cats do, you know and Cuddles does sound to be a very tough little kitty to me who's receiving some very good veterinary care! Please do try and relax around her a bit more, for your own sake as well-otherwise you'll worry yourself into a frazzle!  .





> Furthermore in Cuddle's case if she's had diarrhea then she's not absorbing water which would obviously impact on level of urine produced.


 I am having a problem getting her to drink water, normally, as she doesn't tend to drink it if on wet food yet if I give her dry food she drinks gallons of it, so I don't know how to get her to drink more unless I switch her back onto dry food (Like Hills Natures Best or Applaws).

I wasn't worried much until she was sick on Friday and then producing one small amount of pee on Saturday. She is in a very calm/stress free environment. The vet explained she probably ate to fast or had a tummy upset and this is why she was sick so that settled my mind with that, but then Cuddles only produced a small amount of pee on Saturday and nothing until this morning, which did worry me a little but now you mention about the water drinking she is hardly doing this on wet food, her water intake is very low on wet food.

Regarding her mood she is very, very playful as she has a new toy and loves it 

I am chilling honestly


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

cuddlesmycat said:


> .
> I am chilling honestly


I'm very glad to hear it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

I am playing chase around the flat at the moment with Cuddles and her new toy


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad she has produced a pee for you


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Now-Cuddles must be the most 'worried about' cat on this planet!


Ain't that the truth!

Little to add to Ianthi's post but just wanted to say that I am glad she weed.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

She will not drink as much when she is on wet food as she is getting her fluid intake through that. Obviously when she is eating dry, she needs more fluid therefore, she drinks more! I very rarely see Flo drinking unless she is poorly, in fact, it is seeing her drinking that actually causes me to worry! Cats can hang on for a long time before they go for a wee, especially when they only go outdoors and it's raining! Really, no need to worry unless as has already been said, she is straining or producing 'bloody' wee, especially if she is still playing and acting normally. 

If her cystitis is stress related, have you tried giving her cystophan instead of cystease? Cystophan has a calming ingredient in it and helps in these instances. You can get it on line as well as from the vets, worked when Dennis had repeated bouts of cystitis and his was definitely stress related.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

denflo said:


> She will not drink as much when she is on wet food as she is getting her fluid intake through that. Obviously when she is eating dry, she needs more fluid therefore, she drinks more! I very rarely see Flo drinking unless she is poorly, in fact, it is seeing her drinking that actually causes me to worry! Cats can hang on for a long time before they go for a wee, especially when they only go outdoors and it's raining! Really, no need to worry unless as has already been said, she is straining or producing 'bloody' wee, especially if she is still playing and acting normally.
> 
> If her cystitis is stress related, have you tried giving her cystophan instead of cystease? Cystophan has a calming ingredient in it and helps in these instances. You can get it on line as well as from the vets, worked when Dennis had repeated bouts of cystitis and his was definitely stress related.


Cuddles is an indoor cat  and normally regularly goes for a pee 2 to 3 times a day. I accept the fact that she maybe holding it in (Don't know why as she is eating wet food). Oh well I'll let her be and if her routine changes so be it.

Cuddles has Cystease and a calming drug called Zylkene which has helped her. I haven't heard of Cystophan and will read up on this  Thank you for the recommendation.

Regarding the Cystitis Cuddles has had 3 bouts of it (Once in May after she escaped out of the kitchen window and fell off the balcony at my old flat, once after she spent about 3 days in hospital due to having an asthma attack in July and once in September. The cardiologist reckons it is stress related as Cuddles does stress easily e.g. she stressed out because she was vomiting Friday night.
*
UPDATE:* I checked out the Cystophan for cats and was wondering can this be given on a long term basis as it doesn't say? Cystease can be given at a maintenance dose of one every 2 days or 2 a day when a suspected flare up happens.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

UPDATE:[/B] I checked out the Cystophan for cats and was wondering can this be given on a long term basis as it doesn't say? Cystease can be given at a maintenance dose of one every 2 days or 2 a day when a suspected flare up happens.[/QUOTE]

Yes you can give it as long as you need to, however, as the vet said to me when Den had it, the problem with just carrying on indefinitely is that you will never know when they have actually recovered. I gave it to him until I had finished the bottle and then just as and when I thought he may need it. These things do not contain drugs as such, they are just supplements, a bit like us taking cranberry juice, so there should be no issues with them. It may also be worth you looking at D Mannose powders, also very good for maintenance and a totally natural product, I think you would give it once every three days or something similar, not a cheap outlay, but it will last for ages at the recommended doses. Then when you suspect there may be a problem, you up the dose exactly as you are doing at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

denflo said:


> UPDATE:[/B] I checked out the Cystophan for cats and was wondering can this be given on a long term basis as it doesn't say? Cystease can be given at a maintenance dose of one every 2 days or 2 a day when a suspected flare up happens.





> Yes you can give it as long as you need to, however, as the vet said to me when Den had it, the problem with just carrying on indefinitely is that you will never know when they have actually recovered. I gave it to him until I had finished the bottle and then just as and when I thought he may need it. These things do not contain drugs as such, they are just supplements, a bit like us taking cranberry juice, so there should be no issues with them. It may also be worth you looking at D Mannose powders, also very good for maintenance and a totally natural product, I think you would give it once every three days or something similar, not a cheap outlay, but it will last for ages at the recommended doses. Then when you suspect there may be a problem, you up the dose exactly as you are doing at the moment.


Before I buy this one I will check the Cystophan out with the vet tomorrow at Cuddles follow up appointment to make sure none of the ingredients interfere with her heart condition or could cause any problems etc. I do like the sound of the Cystophan from what I have read


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a little update. Cuddles has just passed diahorrea again (Second time she's had a poop today, the first lot was solid) and it is very smelly. If this is due to dehydration I don't understand why as she is on wet food (Sheba)? Regarding her general mood, she seems very happy and playful and full of life (More than normal).

It's a good job she's at the vets in the morning with a pre-booked appointment..

*Update at 17:40:* I spoke to one of the out of hours vets on the phone and they asked me to take the food off Cuddles and let her go hungry for 24 hours to see if her stomach settles down. They will see her in clinic tomorrow and take her temperature etc then and go over everything that's happened and assess the situation. The vet thinks Cuddles stomach is irritated from where she has been sick and this hasn't settled down properly and this is why she has diahorrea.

I am not stressed by the way  I was just concerned Cuddles keeps producing diahorrea that's what made me phone the vets.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe boil her some fish or chicken, see if that helps?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Maybe boil her some fish or chicken, see if that helps?


The vet doesn't want Cuddles to have anything at all for 24 hours and then start her off with a small amount boiled chicken (She won't eat fish  if she will eat it or a spoon of her normal food (Sheba Chicken & Turkey). They need her to have a completely empty stomach as they feel this will settle things down. I feel cruel doing this, but I can't feed her until after 5pm tomorrow night only leave her water fountain going with fresh water in it. The vet said they will give Cuddles a thorough check over tomorrow when she goes in for her follow up appointment.

I was stroking her on her chest as she was laying on her back purring next to me and stroked around her belly area and she burred at me as if it was a bit tender down there and got up and walked off. I think she might have an upset tummy


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cuddlesmycat said:


> Here's a brief history. In the early hours of Friday morning Cuddles was sick 4 times vommiting up food and liquid. Her breathing rate increased to 38 breaths per minute and she started getting stressed out a little. I phoned the vet twice and they suggested starving Cuddles for 12 hours, which I done. Her breathing is now 21 to 27 breathes per minute and she is no longer stressed as well. She produced diahorrea on Friday as well. On Saturday she ate as normal but only had one very small pee in the morning and produced diahorrea again. She hasn't been for a pee since yesterday morning but seems very playful and alert, more than normal. I am starting to get concerned as it is nearly 24 hours since Cuddles last went for a pee. I have been trying to encourage her to go but she won't go. I have given her 2 cystease tablets yesterday, none yet today.
> 
> What should I do? Is this classed as an out of hours vet emergency?
> 
> ...


If Cuddles has diarrhoea, then she will be getting rid of a lot of fluid that way. if the fluid is in her wee, then she's not retaining it...as you say, cystitis is nasty, they sit and strain and eventually do a few drops with blood. It's often stress related, I foster and sometimes when they are rehomed I get a call tosay there is blood in the wee and/or there is little wee. of course it can be v serious with the boys as their plumbing is different and they get the crystals which have to be treated mega-quick. Glad your bedroom smells like mine!!!! Head under the duvet quite often!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Calvine said:


> If Cuddles has diarrhoea, then she will be getting rid of a lot of fluid that way. if the fluid is in her wee, then she's not retaining it...as you say, cystitis is nasty, they sit and strain and eventually do a few drops with blood. It's often stress related, I foster and sometimes when they are rehomed I get a call tosay there is blood in the wee and/or there is little wee. of course it can be v serious with the boys as their plumbing is different and they get the crystals which have to be treated mega-quick. Glad your bedroom smells like mine!!!! Head under the duvet quite often!


The vet was indicating they maybe giving her preventative treatment tomorrow in case it is the onset of cystitis (Antibiotics) as cats are very good at covering things up, like if they aren't well. She is only weeing in the morning since Friday and not through out the day like she normally does (She normally does 2 to 4 wees a day on wet food). She has a hooded cat litter box so it is hard to tell if she is straining or not. I think she may have got stressed over being sick as she does stress very, very easily, and she certainly gave off all the signals she was stressed on Friday during the day.

I quickly removed the poop that stank out my bedroom this morning  it wasn't a very nice smell to wake up to.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad Cuddles has had a wee. I suspect she didn't go as she'd had hardly any liquid from food for a while and also was probably loosing more with diarrhoea. If there are no other symptons though, you are wise to be alert of litter tray changes in a cat with cystitis.

My girl is prone to cystitis and since swapping over to a wet diet, doesn't drink water at all by the way. You're probably aware, but they will take in more liquid on a wet diet than any dry diet even if the cat is a good drinker. If you want to increase liquid intake, you can always add a few drops of water to the wet cat food. 

Have to admit I haven't tried Cystophan myself, although Lottie can be a bit sensitive, so perhaps I should. All I can tell you is that my girl had six lots of cystitits in a year, so was swapped over to a wet diet and has a maintenance dose of cystease once a day which I sometimes increase if she shows signs of possible cystitis (in her case weeing more, weeing on carpet corners or asking to go out of the front door). This treatment for her has helped greatly as she's only had it once in two years, so there is light at the end of the tunnel if you can work out the right treatment for Cuddles. It might be worth a trial of cystease for a few months and a trial of Cystophan and you can see if you feel one works better than the other.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

One of the side effects of Zylkene can be diarrhea, I have some here which we tried and had a problem after the first dose.

I would check with the vet about that as it might be upsetting her. From memory it contains an enzyme that is found in milk which I think is what causes it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Cuddles saw one of the new Cardiologists yesterday at the Blue Cross and Lucy said that after examining Cuddles she has a gastric tummy upset and prescribed ranitidine syrup to be given via syringe directly into Cuddles mouth 2 times a day for 4 days and I was told if her stomach hasn't settled (Diahorrea hasn't stopped she meant) by Friday to bring her back into them (She's already had 3 doses). Apparently there is a bit of a bug going around as the animal hospital had quite a few cases in there yesterday.

Regarding the Zylkene - Cuddles has been on this for sometime now and I don't believe it is this that has upset her tummy but I have refrained from giving it to her for 4 days now whilst her tummy is upset and will consult the vet before further use of this.

Regarding what the emergency vet said about starting preventative treatment for suspected cystitis Lucy has refrained from doing this at this stage as Cuddles routine pee patterns have returned to normal and Lucy doesn't think Cuddles has cystitis.

Lucy asked me to withdraw the Cystease and just keep Cuddles on a wet food diet.

Cuddles temperature was normal and her heart rate has gone up slightly to 180 to 198 beats per minute (But this is nothing to worry about she told me), she told me Cuddles is a good colour and her gums are a nice colour to and has lost weight from 4.30kg at the last vet visit two and a half weeks ago to 4.25kg, which is good as they said they want her at 4kg and then will evaluate her weight then. Lucy asked me not to feed Cuddles anymore than 200g of wet food per day as she is an indoor cat and burns off less energy than an outdoor cat and feeding Cuddles more will make her put on weight which would be bad for her and can put pressure on her heart.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed Cuddles is on the road to recovery.

Not sure how she'd have picked up a bug that's going around as she's an indoor cat? Does she have contact with any other cats at all?



cuddlesmycat said:


> Regarding the Zylkene - Cuddles has been on this for sometime now and I don't believe it is this that has upset her tummy but I have refrained from giving it to her for 4 days now whilst her tummy is upset and will consult the vet before further use of this.


Def have a word with your vet re this - when we were trying to find a long term NSAID for Ben's arthritis, quite a few of them upset his tum and it was often only once he'd been on it for several weeks & even months before this happened.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Fingers crossed Cuddles is on the road to recovery.
> 
> Not sure how she'd have picked up a bug that's going around as she's an indoor cat? Does she have contact with any other cats at all?
> 
> Def have a word with your vet re this - when we were trying to find a long term NSAID for Ben's arthritis, quite a few of them upset his tum and it was often only once he'd been on it for several weeks & even months before this happened.





> Not sure how she'd have picked up a bug that's going around as she's an indoor cat? Does she have contact with any other cats at all?


 Not sure how Cuddles could have picked this up myself as she is an indoor cat and has had no contact with other cats, but Lucy said there is a gastric tummy bug going about at the moment   Cuddles had diahorrea last night (I had to hold my nose otherwise I would have been sick from the smell) just before she went to bed. She's passing no blood which I guess is a good sign. I think if the diahorrea doesn't clear up by Friday they will do more investigations. They wanted Cuddles to eat the RC Feline Sensitive Control, she turned her nose up at it and refuses to go near it : I will keep trying.

I have taken Cuddles off Cystease and Zylkene.


----------

